# Pheasant meetings



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Posted on Sun, Mar. 03, 2002

PHEASANTMEETINGS

Following is a listing of the dates, times and locations for the North
Dakota Game and Fish Department's special advisory board meetings
on the early pheasant season proposal.

Monday: Minot City Auditorium, 7 p.m., Room 2001. Info: Gary Melby,
Bowbells, N.D., District 2 Advisory Board member, (701) 377-2803.

Tuesday: Dickinson (N.D.) Knights of Columbus club, 7 p.m. (Mountain
Time). Info: Jerry Jeffers, Rhame, N.D., District 8 Advisory Board
member, (701) 279-5885.

Wednesday: Williston, MDU Building basement, 7 p.m. Info: Merle
Jost, Grassy Butte, N.D., District 1 Advisory Board member, (701)
863-6727.

Friday: Elgin (N.D.) Community Center, 7 p.m. (Mountain Time). Info:
Duane Schatz, Elgin, District 7 Advisory Board member, (701)
584-2937.

March 11: Devils Lake Memorial Building, 7 p.m. Info: Barbara Ash,
Devils Lake, District 3 Advisory Board member, (701) 662-3989.

March 12: Jamestown, N.D., 7 p.m., Gladstone Inn. Info: Rita Greer,
Marion, N.D., District 6 Advisory Board member, (701) 669-2315.

March 13: Grand Forks, 7 p.m., Grand Forks Herald Community Room.
Info: Rich Price, Tolna, N.D., District 4 Advisory Board member, (701)
262-4782.

March 14: Casselton, N.D., 7 p.m., Spirit of Life Center, St. Leo's
Catholic Church. Info: Ken Toop, Casselton, District 5 Advisory Board
member, (701) 347-4960.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hello Mr. Fetch!!! As always good stuff. I will be there in Casselton with Chris and am hearing from a number of people who plan on going to the meeting and letting them know what we think. Before pheasantgate I was really getting discouraged to where our state was heading. Seeing the hunters, both residents and nonresidents, and landowners respond the way they have has been great. Lets all do our part!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah, you can count on me and a bunch of my other huntin buddies there being in Casselton too. I just cant believe Hoven would be doing this! I thought he was for preserving the North Dakota outdoors I even read it in a North Dakota outdoors magazine speical about him. All that I can is I have so many Q's about this issue, and there better be some good answers!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goosebuster,you won't get to ask questions.This is a formal meeting with time aloted to each side to make presentations.All you will probably get to do is listen and maybe vote at the end.But the shear numbers there is what is needed.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ken W thaknks for letting me know that, hey see ya there!


----------

